# Isn't Testosterone Therapy For Married Guys, Too?



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

If I had to really sit back and take inventory, it would appear that Testosterone Therapy (and even Viagra and the likes) were made for single men. 

Yeah, I know...I must be stupid, crazy, or both. But I even asked this to my wife during one of our never-ending discussions about my wanting more sex tan she's willing to dish out. 

We always had a HD/LD relationship to begin with, but it's become nearly unbearable since I've been receiving testosterone injections from my doctor. 

So while she was complaining that I always want sex, I mentioned that there must be wives out there jumping for joy because their husbands who have been getting up there in years now can get it up and drop loads like they did 20 years prior due to the miracle of modern science. 

She fluffed it off but I stuck to my guns and feel that I won that part of the 'argument.' 

So, what about you folks out there? Am I on the right track or am I really crazy? And, ladies...why are you holding out when you can enjoy sex the way you used to?


----------



## Shiksa (Mar 2, 2012)

um, I don't hold out. My H is on T therapy, but frankly, I don't see his sex drive going into overdrive. Yes, I do notice a difference, but nothing dramatic, and yes his levels have gone up to normal range. 

Sounds like it might be a dynamic in your marriage?


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

Shiksa said:


> um, I don't hold out. My H is on T therapy, but frankly, I don't see his sex drive going into overdrive. Yes, I do notice a difference, but nothing dramatic, and yes his levels have gone up to normal range.
> 
> Sounds like it might be a dynamic in your marriage?


I can only speak for myself, but the kick to my already high libido just accentuated things. In an average scenario, I'm assuming that test and/or Viagra will improve a lowered libido. What's the sense of going through all of that trouble and then feeling great about yourself if the wife is just going to roll over and fall asleep anyway? 

Unless these pharmaceutical companies have their hands in on paid porn sites...(I'm being facetious again, ain't I)


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

Shiksa said:


> um, I don't hold out. My H is on T therapy, but frankly, I don't see his sex drive going into overdrive. Yes, I do notice a difference, but nothing dramatic, and yes his levels have gone up to normal range.
> 
> Sounds like it might be a dynamic in your marriage?


This. I'm on T for perimenopause and my drive isn't on overdrive either. My husband wants T but I know based on my own experience it has more to do with the marital dynamic than hormones.


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

Mavash. said:


> This. I'm on T for perimenopause and my drive isn't on overdrive either. My husband wants T but I know based on my own experience it has more to do with the marital dynamic than hormones.


But where did you (and also the other poster's H) begin at? We're you HD, LD or somewhere in the middle? Plus, the amount of T that you are taking may be less than I am on.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

40isthenew20 said:


> But where did you (and also the other poster's H) begin at? We're you HD, LD or somewhere in the middle? Plus, the amount of T that you are taking may be less than I am on.


I was HD but then it took a nose dive when I hit 45 (I'm 46 now). I dropped down from wanting daily sex to only wanting it 1X a week or less. My T level at the time was 12. It's now 227 I think. I enjoy sex to connect with my husband but from a drive standpoint I'd be good with just 1 maybe 2 times a week. That's why I said it's more a marital dynamic than a hormonal one. 

I'm still more than willing to have sex daily. It's just not a need anymore.


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

Mavash. said:


> I was HD but then it took a nose dive when I hit 45 (I'm 46 now). I dropped down from wanting daily sex to only wanting it 1X a week or less. My T level at the time was 12. It's now 227 I think. I enjoy sex to connect with my husband but from a drive standpoint I'd be good with just 1 maybe 2 times a week. That's why I said it's more a marital dynamic than a hormonal one.
> 
> I'm still more than willing to have sex daily. It's just not a need anymore.


Wow. That sucks. I'm in the same age group and no nosedive in site. But the way I'm understanding it is that your T therapy just got you back to your low point and maybe a little higher 1-2x a week ). 

I want it every day in some form or fashion (jerking off is a common occurrence and I do so to not annoy my wife as much, anticipating te same old argument) and my T therapy upped e from needing to cum at least 4x a week. It also helped me finish better; prior to the T I had no issues getting it up, but had to quit after a long while if I hadn't climaxed. 

So my T has helped me two-fold, much to te chagrin of my wife.


----------



## danielpreciad (Sep 6, 2012)

I don't see his sex drive going into overdrive.


----------



## Juicer (May 2, 2012)

Well, it should go into over drive. 

And if your wife isn't willing to satisfy you to your needs, assuming you two try to meet a compromise, I would suggest just taking care of it in a way that she probably won't like. 
And I AM NOT suggesting cheating. 
But buying some toys or even a doll to take care of it. She may be offended, but hey, if she isn't willing to compromise, what other choice do you have? The other hand?


----------



## Kari (Feb 17, 2012)

Mavash. said:


> I was HD but then it took a nose dive when I hit 45 (I'm 46 now). I dropped down from wanting daily sex to only wanting it 1X a week or less. My T level at the time was 12. It's now 227 I think.


Please include units instead of just numbers so we can compare, and also the normal range as given on your test results paper. 227 can't be the same range used in my test. Also please mention whether it is free or total testosterone. I think for women total T should be 25-86 ng/dl (pre-menopause and pre-hormone treatment). Some say 15 to 70 ng/dl but less than 25 ng/dl might cause reduced libido. Free T for women should be 1-6.4 pg/mL. The range varies based on lab but these are commonly given ranges.

You need to balance your T with your estradiol and progesterone, so all three should be measured yearly after you've settled on a dosage. Taking T and progesterone with estradiol during menopause is safer than just taking estrogen alone.

The problem with the women's health initiative study was that most of the women were taking estrogen alone and not taking bioidentical estrogen (estradiol) and they were often taking pills (the worst way to do it, since your liver has to process it). 

We need another huge study like WHI where the women are taking more balanced hormones (including T if they happen to be deficient), bioidentical forms of all hormones, and not pills.


----------



## Kari (Feb 17, 2012)

Shiksa said:


> um, I don't hold out. My H is on T therapy, but frankly, I don't see his sex drive going into overdrive. Yes, I do notice a difference, but nothing dramatic, and yes his levels have gone up to normal range.


Shiksa, can you tell us the specific numbers in ng/dl, before and after. From what I've read, 600 ng/dl (or maybe even 700 ng/dl) is a good goal when supplementing. If your H is only at 400 ng/dl or 500 ng/dl, that might be technically normal but still on the lower side.

What form of T treatment does he take and how often, and what is the dosage? (If shots, please include the mg. Some people just say '1cc' per week but that is just the volume of liquid injected, doesn't tell you the dosage.)

What is your H's before and after number of times wanting sex per week or month?

(I ask because I'd like my H to try this treatment too.)


----------



## Kari (Feb 17, 2012)

40isthenew20 said:


> I want it every day in some form or fashion (jerking off is a common occurrence and I do so to not annoy my wife as much, anticipating te same old argument) and my T therapy upped e from needing to cum at least 4x a week. It also helped me finish better; prior to the T I had no issues getting it up, but had to quit after a long while if I hadn't climaxed.
> 
> So my T has helped me two-fold, much to te chagrin of my wife.


40isthenew20, can you remind us what is your dosage and T treatment form, and what were you ng/dl numbers before and after treatment? How long did it take to notice a difference?


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

I went from a low of 370 ng/dl total T back in early 2011 to my last test in August that came back at 1025 ng/dl. Will need to verify my dose when I get home, but I believe it was pretty standard. 

I noticed no crazy spike in my drive whether in or out of a relationship. Skin may have gotten a bit oilier but no acne, no additional hair growth. Basically, I would say my drive remained pretty much unchanged.

But did notice some difference in fatigue and joint pain, and had a much easier time maintaining my lean mass.


----------



## suspiciousOfPeople (Sep 5, 2012)

Instead of taking Test. (testosterone) why not take clomid instead? Taking synthetic Test will cause your body to shut down your bodies natural Test production. BTW there is tons of info on this on the internet. Where as taking clomid will cause your body to do just the opposite (make more Test). There is also fewer side effects and no needles. Here are some articles Ive found.

http://www.maledoc.com/blog/2010/04/28/how-clomid-works-in-men/

Using Clomid For HRT = 980 Testosterone Level

Nolvadex better than clomid for increasing test levels?!?

Clomifene - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Im thinking of taking a low dose (maybe 25 mg every other day) of clomid to see how I react to it.


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

suspiciousOfPeople said:


> Instead of taking Test. (testosterone) why not take clomid instead? Taking synthetic Test will cause your body to shut down your bodies natural Test production. BTW there is tons of info on this on the internet. Where as taking clomid will cause your body to do just the opposite (make more Test). There is also fewer side effects and no needles. Here are some articles Ive found.
> 
> http://www.maledoc.com/blog/2010/04/28/how-clomid-works-in-men/
> 
> ...


Clomid is effective as a Post Cycle Therapy compound, but on its own without the test being used previously, it will not give you the results that most men seek. 

Nolva is the same thing and I've used both in PCT. huge drop off once the injections stop. 

And, by the way- a little pin going in you is an easy trade off for what you get out of it.


----------



## suspiciousOfPeople (Sep 5, 2012)

40isthenew20 said:


> Clomid is effective as a Post Cycle Therapy compound, but on its own without the test being used previously, it will not give you the results that most men seek.
> 
> Nolva is the same thing and I've used both in PCT. huge drop off once the injections stop.
> 
> And, by the way- a little pin going in you is an easy trade off for what you get out of it.


The one time in my life I did roids (a ten week cycle) my doctor advised me to slowly increase the dosage, over a two week period, then slowly decrease (ween off) for another 2-3 weeks. I never did a PCT. I was very happy with the results as I put on 30 lbs 
He did not prescribe me the steroids. I bought an oral from a pharmacy in mexico.


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

suspiciousOfPeople said:


> The one time in my life I did roids (a ten week cycle) my doctor advised me to slowly increase the dosage, over a two week period, then slowly decrease (ween off) for another 2-3 weeks. I never did a PCT. I was very happy with the results as I put on 30 lbs
> He did not prescribe me the steroids. I bought an oral from a pharmacy in mexico.


Orals are run differently than injectables. Many people do that type of pyramid cycle as you described. 

30 pounds from a 10-week cycle? And oral only? That sounds a bit high. That Mexican pharmacy owner must be a rich man now!


----------



## Cyrus (Apr 5, 2012)

40isthenew20 said:


> If I had to really sit back and take inventory, it would appear that Testosterone Therapy (and even Viagra and the likes) were made for single men.
> 
> Yeah, I know...I must be stupid, crazy, or both. But I even asked this to my wife during one of our never-ending discussions about my wanting more sex tan she's willing to dish out.
> 
> ...


Test has quite possibly saved my marriage. My sex drive had been in the toilet for several years and we went 2 1/2 years with no sex. As you might expect, things were getting more than a little bit stressful. I started a 10 week test prop/tren cycle and my sex drive soared through the roof. Probably had more sex in those 10 weeks than the last eight years combined. Quite frankly, my poor wife was a bit overwhelmed LOL. 

I had such an improvement in sex drive and overall mood, I decided I'm going to "blast and cruise" for the rest of my life. Currently in the first week of low dose (200mg) test. We'll see how this goes...


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

Cyrus said:


> Test has quite possibly saved my marriage. My sex drive had been in the toilet for several years and we went 2 1/2 years with no sex. As you might expect, things were getting more than a little bit stressful. I started a 10 week test prop/tren cycle and my sex drive soared through the roof. Probably had more sex in those 10 weeks than the last eight years combined. Quite frankly, my poor wife was a bit overwhelmed LOL.
> 
> I had such an improvement in sex drive and overall mood, I decided I'm going to "blast and cruise" for the rest of my life. Currently in the first week of low dose (200mg) test. We'll see how this goes...


The one downfall is that you will have ups and downs even when on the same dosage. Some days, you're as hard as a rock and can cum in quarts. Others, you may lose your hard-on as if you weren't on anything. But the former is more the case than the latter, so it's worth it. 

Test/Tren is great for a multitude of reasons, for which I'm sure we both can attest to. If only it weren't for they damn Tren cough...


----------



## Kari (Feb 17, 2012)

What is a test/tren Cycle? Can you explain about the Tren cough?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cyrus (Apr 5, 2012)

40isthenew20 said:


> The one downfall is that you will have ups and downs even when on the same dosage. Some days, you're as hard as a rock and can cum in quarts. Others, you may lose your hard-on as if you weren't on anything. But the former is more the case than the latter, so it's worth it.


Well, so far so good, and last night was a good night. 



> Test/Tren is great for a multitude of reasons, for which I'm sure we both can attest to. If only it weren't for they damn Tren cough...


This was my first experience with Tren. I'm a veteran of several cycles, but I hadn't taken anything in thirteen years (I'm 50). From reading up on it before I started, I was a little concerned about the sides, especially regarding aggression, and didn't want to start being a hothead around the wife and kids. But really, the only side effects I had was excessive night sweats, and some sleeping issues (solved with Benydryl). No Tren cough at all, and my mood brightened from the first week of the cycle and is still great today. 

I'll go for my blood work in about three weeks, and if all goes well, I'm looking forward to another blast the first of the year.




Kari said:


> What is a test/tren Cycle? Can you explain about the Tren cough?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Kari,

A test/tren cycle is testosterone along with the anabolic steroid trenbolone. Tren should only be used by weightlifters/bodybuilders who have previous experience with using steroids. From my experience, I would suggest any middle-aged man who's experiencing problems in the bedroom get their testosterone level checked, and possibly start testosterone replacement therapy.

"Tren cough", from what I've read, occurs when you nick a blood vessel during injection, and the tren enters your blood stream. You'll be overcome by an uncontrollable cough that lasts a minute or two.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

My H is 55, been taking testosterone for a few years now. We are both HD, which works out AWESOMELY.... and have sex daily. 

According to him, the bennies are generally feeling better, less joint pain, and morning wood..... life is good!:smthumbup:

I have NO idea why women pass up this opportunity to reinvest in what should be an awesome sex life... connected in every way. :scratchhead:


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

Kari said:


> What is a test/tren Cycle? Can you explain about the Tren cough?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If you're a guy looking for an answer why you may have lost some libido, then all you should be interested in is getting your test levels checked. 

Tren is a totally different animal that, as the other poster wrote, is used by people who have a good amount of prior experience with anabolic steroids. 

Tren cough can make you feel as if you're about to drop dead but thankfully dissipates quickly. But the results from this substance makes people deal with it. A good way to try and avoid is is to inject real slowly.


----------



## PAmale (Sep 30, 2012)

So I have been on T replacement for just about a year now and it has changed my life. I am 40 now but at 39 my levels were <300 and I knew something was wrong. Interest in sex was minimal and I was always tired and tried everything including the gym for about 6 months with no change. So my endo finally put my on weekly shots of T and the change was dramatic. Not sure if I aways had an issue and didn't know it but I feel better now than I ever felt as an adult male. In fact I feel more "alive" now than any other time in my life. Btw my levels now average 700-800.

For the sexual details, I got morning wood daily now. And not just morning wood, but wood that is like solid oak. I am always horny. In fact I am more sensitive about the clothes I wear because I am always in a fluctuation between arousal cycles. One side effect which was not really a negative was haut growth all over. It actually made me feel more like a man which just added to the overall effect. I have more lean muscle now and my wife agrees that I look better now than ever before. I also have more energy during most days- though this tends to not b consistent.

To answer 40isthenew20, I TOTALLY AGREE. It is the ultimate irony. Here I am as horny as ever and ready for anywhere anytime and my wife was cool with it in the beginning but now it is like it got old for her. I used to masturbate frequently but with T I have much more of a desire to be with a woman so I don't M unless my hormones are really raging or sometimes I get erections which just don't pass. 

I feel like I did everything I needed to satisfy my wife and be able to grow old with a good sexual desire and now I am stuck with this raging male body with no one to enjoy it with. I do respect my wife and her need to take a break occasionally so I just suck it up but I really want to enjoy this new feeling as much as we can because one day we will get old and probably not care as much as we/I do today for primordial raging sex.

I do like the feeling regardless and if anything I have reinvented myself at the gym and even joined Jiu Jitsu which allows me to get some of the tension released and at the same time maintain a pretty good and lean looking physique - even if a bit hairy!


----------



## sofie (Mar 20, 2011)

Does any one know the best way to inject Testosterone?
My H needs injections, but he avoids it because it is so painful. First he did it himself, later he asked me to do it, still painful.
I was told by the doctor to inject in the upper leg muscle, are there less painfull spots? 
I already bring it on roomtemperature.

Any good tips????

Sofie


----------



## Cyrus (Apr 5, 2012)

sofie said:


> Does any one know the best way to inject Testosterone?
> My H needs injections, but he avoids it because it is so painful. First he did it himself, later he asked me to do it, still painful.
> I was told by the doctor to inject in the upper leg muscle, are there less painfull spots?
> I already bring it on roomtemperature.
> ...


What gauge and length needle are you using? I pin in the upper, outer quadrant of my glute with a 22g 1" 1/2, and rarely have any pain.


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

sofie said:


> Does any one know the best way to inject Testosterone?
> My H needs injections, but he avoids it because it is so painful. First he did it himself, later he asked me to do it, still painful.
> I was told by the doctor to inject in the upper leg muscle, are there less painfull spots?
> I already bring it on roomtemperature.
> ...


Butt cheeks are the easiest place to inject and switch sides every time. Legs will hurt like hell. 

You can dip the needle tip in some warm water but that won't make much of a difference. Tell your H to grin and bear it; both of you will like the results.


----------



## Minncouple (Sep 9, 2009)

A few comments:

* Men and women are completely different where looking at hormone levels. It is like men juggle 2 balls (test and estrogene), women juggle like 4-5 balls. It is way different trying to balance a womens hormones. Increasing test will not always make a women more sexually active.

* Clomid is not the best choice for HRT, it is actually decades old technology. It is a dying medication. It is used for "of cycle" kick start of your natural test. It will also cause numerous other issues, emotional, water retention, and other unwanted side effects. It is a better plan to use 200IU's of HCG weekly between your test shots to keep your natural levels/production working.


----------



## DTO (Dec 18, 2011)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PAmale (Sep 30, 2012)

Bent him over and jab his butt cheek with the 3" needle each week. I will tell you that there is truly no pain after 1 year of doing this and as 40isthenew20 said the benefits are so much better than the momentary jab. Your husband AND you will see the huge benefits soon.


----------



## ohiodude (Jan 25, 2012)

When I went from IM to SubQ, my T levels actually went up higher. No pain at all, everything is so fast this way. I use a 28G insulin syringe.


----------



## bbdad (Feb 11, 2013)

I know this is an old thread, but just recently joined and found it.

T injections can be in many places. I shoot glutes (actually wife does those), quads, delts, pecs and triceps. I have yet to try calves, traps or lats. You just need to make sure you have enough muscle in the area to do it.

I use a 25g needle for everything except glutes. I use 23g for glutes. It really doesn't hurt after you have done it often enough. You get used to it. Also, the positives far outweigh a bit of post injection pain.

I would say it is for married guys as well. My drive was already high prior to TRT. I think it has upped it a bit more. 

My wife really appreciates the physical changes to my physique as much as any of the other benefits. She is not being shallow, but there have been dramatic changes over the past 3-4 years that I have been on TRT.


----------



## Lionlady (Sep 12, 2012)

I just saw this message as is seems to have been bumped up. I am curious why you'd say that Clomid won't give the results that men seek. My husband has been using Clomid (under doctor's supervision) for the last 3 months and his T has gone up from 300 to 650. The results have really been amazing, and not just sexually. His mood has improved 100%. We were thrilled to discover Clomid as an option because he's still relatively young and the T seems to have a lot of side effects--not the least of which is worrying that creams might rub off on me or our kids or having to take injections for the rest of his life. I don't think Clomid has been approved as a long term option, so he still will probably need to go on T therapy eventually (the mood changes were unexpected, but probably the biggest reason he should continue). But it seems like for us Clomid has worked really well and we don't see any side effects---except the good ones. 

And you asked if T therapy was for married men...I pushed my husband into seeking therapy, and am so glad I did. It's embarrassing for men to go to the doctor, and I really credit my husband for being brave enough to seek help. It's been huge for our marriage.


----------



## Cruise321 (Jan 19, 2013)

I have been on T Therapy for 4 years now. I go to the Doctor's office and get an injection of 3cc each month. My T levels bottom out around 225 and then skyrocket after the injection and start a sharp downward slope back to the low level at 4 weeks later. 

My mood picks up after the injections. So does my libido but unfortunately, a high libido does not mean you can have sex more oftern. It just means you want it more and helps you get an erection.

In my case, I have E.D. and at age 59 it takes me 5 days to recycle, so every 5 days is like Xmas to me! I still have to use Viagra every time.


----------



## suspiciousOfPeople (Sep 5, 2012)

Lionlady said:


> I just saw this message as is seems to have been bumped up. I am curious why you'd say that Clomid won't give the results that men seek. My husband has been using Clomid (under doctor's supervision) for the last 3 months and his T has gone up from 300 to 650. The results have really been amazing, and not just sexually. His mood has improved 100%. We were thrilled to discover Clomid as an option because he's still relatively young and the T seems to have a lot of side effects--not the least of which is worrying that creams might rub off on me or our kids or having to take injections for the rest of his life. I don't think Clomid has been approved as a long term option, so he still will probably need to go on T therapy eventually (the mood changes were unexpected, but probably the biggest reason he should continue). But it seems like for us Clomid has worked really well and we don't see any side effects---except the good ones.
> 
> And you asked if T therapy was for married men...I pushed my husband into seeking therapy, and am so glad I did. It's embarrassing for men to go to the doctor, and I really credit my husband for being brave enough to seek help. It's been huge for our marriage.


I have also been on clomid for about 5 months and as of my last test results the clomid is no longer working. My T-Levels have fallen to the mid 300's. Im probably gonna start the shots soon.


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

40isthenew20 said:


> I can only speak for myself, but the kick to my already high libido just accentuated things. In an average scenario, I'm assuming that test and/or Viagra will improve a lowered libido. What's the sense of going through all of that trouble and then feeling great about yourself if the wife is just going to roll over and fall asleep anyway?
> 
> Unless these pharmaceutical companies have their hands in on paid porn sites...(I'm being facetious again, ain't I)


Actually there are more serious effects that low test has on your health. Besides ED, depression and osteoporosis are two other associated disorders. 

Ask your wife this - if she had a choice of you on test and protected against these disorders but having a more normal sex drive or being unprotected with a low drive, which would she pick. 

She may not believe that there are health benifits to normal test for men so give her some literature to read. 

A side benifit is a boost in your libido and feeling of well being. I would think that someone who loves would welcome these positive changes.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

No pills here...I am 66, have always been HD. Can still drive the truck and park it in the garage, but the loads are gone due to prostate surgery....It has not been an issue, and recieving oral to completion is lots less problematic. 

I still wake up with wood, and could perform at least daily with no help beyond being able to fondle my wonderful wife....Her a$$ has been hand rubbed more times than the finish on a Ferrari...Can't keep my hands off!


----------

